# Any "Smart Phone" recommendations?



## matthew11v25 (Dec 8, 2006)

I am starting a job that requires a high level of organization (appointments, etc). I have generally used a planner/ organizer, but since I need a new phone anyway, I would like to get something that has good business capabilities.

My primary goals: fast internet access (email) and convenient calendar planning and organizing. my carrier is cingular

My question: Any recommendations for a phone? 

I have seen reviews on:
www.letstalk.com
www.phonescoop.com

and I am leaning towards: either Samsung Blackjack, Cingular 6825, HTC TyTN / 8525. Any thoughts...recommendations? I can get most of them fairly cheap by extending my plan.

any help would be great...thanks

matt


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a Treo that I use and there are a lot more pros than cons 
...but I will tell you the downside is it is heavier and thicker than some of the other options and if you have big hands like I do all of those little buttons on the keypad are tedious to work with. Other than that it is awesome.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2006)

Go for the Blackberry Pearl. I have the last edition of the BlackBerry and am on it constantly for business. I travel a lot and it keeps me in touch with the office and organized.

The Pearl is on the EDGE network for high speed connection. You can even tether it to a laptop to use as an air card. It now has a 1.3 MP digital camera and a miniSD slot for expanded memory so you can use it as an .mp3 player or movie watcher.

I can't wait to upgrade my CrackBerry.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 9, 2006)

Chris,

The pearl looks like what I am aiming for. How well does it hold signals? How is the internet access/ emailing? speed? easy to use?

thanks,
matt


----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2006)

matthew11v25 said:


> Chris,
> 
> The pearl looks like what I am aiming for. How well does it hold signals? How is the internet access/ emailing? speed? easy to use?
> 
> ...


 
Signals are fine...I live in Nashville and am on Cingular as well. I travel to remote places where mine sites are all over and really don't have problems. I surf the PB all the time on my current B.B. which isn't on the EDGE network so it is much slower but it is still fine. I'm sure the Pearl will be much faster. As far as ease of use, I think the Blackberry is very easy to use. I've fiddled with the Motorola Q phone which is on the MS smartphone OS which I found not as intuitive. I'm a MS fan and a techie for what that's worth.

Oh yeah, Olive Tree has the ESV for the Blackberry which is pretty nice and with the Pearl being able to play .mp3, you could buy the Valley of Vision, the ESV or Westminster Standards to have with you to listen.


----------



## reformedcop (Dec 9, 2006)

I use the Palm Treo 700W. No complaints. No learning curve if you already use Outlook. I recommend it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been using a handheld w/Palm os for about 8 years. It is the most stable operating system that I know of. I did have a sting w/ the Pocket PC; hated it! Presently using the Treo 650. Full web access w/ expansion slot for bookoo memory if need be.

Chris,
Is the BB have a sd slot? How about programs. Are there a lot of progs or is the BB mainly an email HH?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> I have been using a handheld w/Palm os for about 8 years. It is the most stable operating system that I know of. I did have a sting w/ the Pocket PC; hated it! Presently using the Treo 650. Full web access w/ expansion slot for bookoo memory if need be.
> 
> Chris,
> Is the BB have a sd slot? How about programs. Are there a lot of progs or is the BB mainly an email HH?


 
It's a miniSD slot. It comes with a lot of built in progs but you can expand it all you want. Ever been to www.handano.com ?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2006)

Were you meaning to mention HANDANGO?

I guess it all comes down to what you're comfortable with. The fact is, there are inumerably more progs etc. for Palm based devices. For me, this is why I stay w/ Palm. If you have a need, you can bet someone has already built a program for it.

I will say, the treo is big and bulky; I don't know which is worse, the BB or Treo. The Pearl looks too much like a Phone for me; I bet it functions more like a phone as well. The Treo 700 comes w/ an imbedded antena; thats better. It's thinner than the BB, but taller. The BB is pretty wide.

I like this: 8125; If it only came w/ Palm OS.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a Treo 650 and love it. I'd get the new Treo 680 if you're a Cingular customer.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 10, 2006)

The Pearl looks AWESOME. I would love to combine my pocket pc/phone into this. I just can't see spending the extra $45/month on "data" usage if I switch from Sprint to Cingular to get e-mail/internet etc.

I found out I can get out of my Sprint contract with no penalties. Do you guys like Cingular real well?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> The Pearl looks AWESOME. I would love to combine my pocket pc/phone into this. I just can't see spending the extra $45/month on "data" usage if I switch from Sprint to Cingular to get e-mail/internet etc.
> 
> I found out I can get out of my Sprint contract with no penalties. Do you guys like Cingular real well?


 
I have no complaints. Thankfully my company (Bridgestone Firestone) pays for my phone and data plan. Cingular is the corporate provider. I could see myself sticking with something like this if I ever moved on. Being connected is nice. Who knows...might go the other way and go Amish/Quaker...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 10, 2006)

Data w/ Sprint is only 15.00 a month for me and thats for unlimited.


----------

